# "Wii U" vorgestellt



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Juni 2011)

*"Wii U" vorgestellt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Auf der so ebend beendeten Pressekonferenz von Nintendo auf der diesjährigen E3 in Los Angeles wurde wie bereits erwartet Nintendos neue Konsole vorgestellt, welche im nächsten Jahr released werden soll. Im Zentrum der Präsentation stand dabei aber nicht die neue Konsole an sich - welche ein Hardware-Upgrade erfahren hat um künftig Bilder in HD-Qualität auf den Bildschirm zu bringen, welche sich einem Ersteindruck nach nicht hinter Sonys oder MicroSofts Konsolen verstecken müssen. Nintendo rückte statt dessen den neuen Controller in der Vordergrund der Präsentation, und die Möglichkeiten die sich mit diesem ergeben. *EDIT: Die Wii U verfügt dabei über genug Rechenpower um Spiele in 1080p auf den Bildschirm zu bringen.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das neue Eingabegerät im Detail erklärt​ 
Zusammengefasst handelt es sich - im Gegensatz zum Eingabegerät der ersten Wii - zunächst um einen "normalen" Controller, wie ihn Core-Gamer zu Letzt vermisst hatten, allerdings mit dem grossen Unterschied dass in der Mitte des an einen Tablet-PC erinnernden Controllers ein 6,2 Zoll grosses Touch-Display befindet. Ebenfalls an Board sind eine Kamera sowie Beschleunigungssensoren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafikpower der neuen Wii, präsentiert durch eine Tech-Demo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beispiel Zelda: Auf dem Fernseher läuft das Spiel, auf dem Controllerbildschirm verwaltet man das Inventar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Genutzt wird der neue Controller u.a. für Augmented Reality Anwendungen, Remote Control über den eigentlichen Fernseher während man z.B. im Web surft, als Zielgerät in Shootern oder als zusätzliche Projektionsfläche in Spielen, um z.B. das Inventar auf dem Controllerbildschirm darzustellen sowie Videotelefonie. Auch ist es z.B. möglich zwischen Fernseher und Controllerbildschirm als Hauptanzeigegerät zu wechseln, um das momentan laufende Spiel nur auf dem Controller weiterzuspielen, während jemand anderes den TV zum fernsehen nutzt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der berührungsempfindliche Bildschirm kann auch zum Zeichnen verwendet werdern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die eingebaute Frontkamera und das Mikrofon ermöglichen Videotelefonie mit anderen Wii U-Usern​ 

Was Nintendos langjährige Fans noch mehr erfreuen wird ist Nintendos Rückkehr zu den "Serious Games", also den Core-Gamern die sich zu Letzt vernächlässigt gefühlt haben. So sind im künftigen Line-Up Titel wie Aliens: Colonial Marines, Ghost Recon Online, Assassins Creed oder sogar Battlefield 3 enthalten.
Quelle: Offizieller E3 Stream


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Juni 2011)

mmh weiß nicht so wirklich was ich davon halten soll... Ich hätte kein bock so ein klobiges Teil in der Hand zuhalten.  
Das mit dem Inventar auf dem Controller würde mich glaube ich mehr verwirren/ablenken, auf den Bildschirm gucken, auf den COntroller gucken.... nee das hat nichts

Und zeig mir mal bitte einen der SO auf einer Konsole zeichnen kann


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Juni 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> mmh weiß nicht so wirklich was ich davon halten soll...
> 
> 
> Aber zeig mir mal bitte einen der SO auf einer Konsole zeichnen kann


 Naja, in der Präsi sah es halt so aus als ob da einer drauf zeichnen würde ....gibt ja auch Leute die mit Paint Kunstwerke hinbekommen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Juni 2011)

Hab meinen Beitrag nochmal Editiert, also das mit dem fetten Controller ist echt mal unpraktisch.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (7. Juni 2011)

Ich find das Teil sieht ziemlich unhandlich aus


----------



## michelthemaster (7. Juni 2011)

Das Teil ist einfach nur geil! Ich zock zwar normalerweise nicht mit Konsolen (Ausnahme: Handhelds), aber das Ding wird sich direkt zu Erscheinen geholt! Cool wie es Nintendo immer wieder schafft, so feine Geräte rauszubringen, da könnte sich M$ und Sauni mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen. Ach, und die Grafik ist endlich brauchbar, ja sieht sogar (bis auf Tekken) richtig gut aus! Werd dem Pc aber dennoch treu bleiben, aber dieses Teil wird dann nebenbei eingesetzt 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juni 2011)

Nice !


----------



## TheMF6265 (7. Juni 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und zeig mir mal bitte einen der SO auf einer Konsole zeichnen kann


mein Schulkollege entlockt Paint besseres 

BTT: sieht ganz fein aus, stelle mir den Controller aber auch unhandlich und relativ schwer vor, mal sehen was Nintendo da so geplant hat...


----------



## X Broster (7. Juni 2011)

Mit so einer Konsole hätte wohl niemand gerechnet.

Sie hat auf jedenfall Potenzial.


----------



## Lorin (7. Juni 2011)

Die Wii wird auf jeden Fall ausgetauscht. Allein schon dass ich auf dem controller spielen kann wenn meine Frau aber noch das Finale von DSDS/Topmodel/bla sehen möchte ist wirklich super!


----------



## Lexx (7. Juni 2011)

oh, its a.. nintendo..


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Gehäuse nicht so verdammt fett und beschi**en aussehen würde könnte man es sich noch überlegen


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Juni 2011)

Geil geil geil geil geil >_<
Das Teil ist ja mal absolut genial! Und Zelda sieht ja auf der neuen Konsole echt bombastisch aus!
Wahnsinn... und dabei hab ich erst grad nen neuen PC


----------



## Zergoras (7. Juni 2011)

Ich frage mich da eher, wieviel Geld zum Teufel kostet so ein "Controller"? 
Hört sich ansonsten ganz schick an, vllt ein Nachfolger meines uralten Gamecubes, obwohl ich fast ausschließlich Pc spiele, aber Mario und Co kann keiner widerstehen.


----------



## TheMF6265 (7. Juni 2011)

ich denke nicht, dass der Controller so immens viel kosten wird, da er ja eigentlich keine teure Hardware braucht und Panels in der Größenordnung in den letzten Jahren auch stark günstiger geworden sind dank Smartphones und Co 
insgesamt werden sie die Wii U bestimmt zu nem geringeren Preis anbieten können als die beiden Konkurrenten, würd ich jetzt erstmal von ausgehen...


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Juni 2011)

Was mich interessiert ist, wie gut BF3 darauf läuft. Die Konsole sollte ja von der Leistung her mit einem PC vergleichbar sein, also können wir daran sehen, wie sehr das PC Getue von DICE Marketing ist und wie viel wir tatsächlich zu Gesicht bekommen werden (Keine Angst, ich halte BF3 für keinen Konsolenport).


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juni 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert ist, wie gut BF3 darauf läuft. Die Konsole sollte ja von der Leistung her mit einem PC vergleichbar sein, also können wir daran sehen, wie sehr das PC Getue von DICE Marketing ist und wie viel wir tatsächlich zu Gesicht bekommen werden (Keine Angst, ich halte BF3 für keinen Konsolenport).


 
Warum gibt es denn nicht so kleine Computer wenn dieser kleine Controller die gleiche Leistung hat?

Ich frage mich wie dieses kleine Gerät 500W (Mittelklasse Gamingrechner) absondern und Abwärme leisten soll. Ne übertreiben muss man nicht 

Aber wer weiss vielleicht ist ja wirklich so toll


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Juni 2011)

Nein, das was du gesehen hast ist der Controller. Da siehst du ja noch nicht mal den Einschub für die Disks, richtig? 

Da gibts etwas in der Größe der Xbox nehme ich an.


----------



## mcmrc1 (7. Juni 2011)

Da kann man ja gleich die komplette Konsole in die Hand nehmen um zu zoggen. Ich nehm ma an nach ner halben stunde bekommt man krämpfe obwohl die Idee ja richtig gut ist eigentlich ^^


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin ein PC-Spieler, und daran sollte sich nie was ändern. 

Aber die WiiU sieht fürs Wohnzimmer fürs gemeinsame Spielen mit Frau und Kindern doch echt klasse aus


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Juni 2011)

Um es noch mal zu unterstreichen, weil es untergeht: 

Bild im Startpost = *Controller*

Konsole =



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (7. Juni 2011)

Hier ist ein kurzes Zelda TechDemo Video. Gerüchten zufolge soll die Wii U die Spiele in 1080p darstellen. PS3 und X-Box 360 schaffen 720p nur mit vielen technischen Tricks (Upscaling).



			
				m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich interessiert ist, wie gut BF3 darauf läuft. Die Konsole sollte  ja von der Leistung her mit einem PC vergleichbar sein, also können wir  daran sehen, wie sehr das PC Getue von DICE Marketing ist und wie viel  wir tatsächlich zu Gesicht bekommen werden (Keine Angst, ich halte BF3  für keinen Konsolenport).



Man darf nicht den Fehler machen und Konsolen mit PCs vergleichen. Die Rohleistung aktueller PC-Hardware ist deutlich höher als die von Konsolen und das wird sich auch im Falle der Wii U nicht ändern. Allerdings verfügen Konsolen über viel fortschrittlichere Technik: Im Gegensatz zu veralteten X86 Chips und DDR3-Ram wie wir es in modernen "High-End" Rechnern vorfinden, setzen die Konsolen auf Technologien wie PowerPC und XDR-Ram. Auch die Grafikchips weichen stark von den für PCs verfügbaren Architekturen ab und sind Spezialanfertigungen. Darüberhinaus wird auf Grafikbremsen wie DirectX verzichtet und stattdessen ähnlich wie zu alten MS-DOS Zeiten die Hardware direkt programmiert. Um die gleiche Optik wie ein PC zu generieren brauchen Konsolen nur einen Bruchteil der Rechenleistung. PC-Gaming ist Grafik mit der Brechstange, Konsolen-Gaming löst die ganze Sache eleganter.


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Juni 2011)

Ja klar, das weiß ich auch, aber BF3 sollte doch auf der Wii U besser laufen als auf der letzten Konsolengeneration, richtig? Darum geht es mir.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (7. Juni 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ja klar, das weiß ich auch, aber BF3 sollte doch auf der Wii U besser laufen als auf der letzten Konsolengeneration, richtig? Darum geht es mir.



Alles deutet darauf hin, ja. Allerdings ist zum Innenleben der Wii U noch zu wenig bekannt um sowas mit Sicherheit sagen zu können. Aber 6 Jahre jüngere Hardware sollte dazu schon in der Lage sein.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Juni 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Alles deutet darauf hin, ja. Allerdings ist zum Innenleben der Wii U noch zu wenig bekannt um sowas mit Sicherheit sagen zu können. Aber 6 Jahre jüngere Hardware sollte dazu schon in der Lage sein.


 
Eher weniger, zum Innenleben ist schon einiges durchgesickert, siehe z.B. hier. Wenn man dem Glauben schenken kann, wird das Teil bombastisch einschlagen.. wie's dann wohl mit der Wärmeentwicklung aussieht?  Spiegeleimaker to go.


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Juni 2011)

Kommt auch wieder darauf an, wie konsequent DICE das PC-First Gerede durchzieht. Kann ja auch nur Marketing sein, indem man Konsolen absichtlich benachteiligt anstatt sie am Limit laufen zu lassen...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es denn nicht so kleine Computer wenn dieser kleine Controller die gleiche Leistung hat?
> 
> Ich frage mich wie dieses kleine Gerät 500W (Mittelklasse Gamingrechner) absondern und Abwärme leisten soll. Ne übertreiben muss man nicht
> 
> Aber wer weiss vielleicht ist ja wirklich so toll


 Der Controller bekommt seine Daten per WLAN gestreamed von der eigentlichen Konsole (welche aussieht wie ein Mac Mini).


----------



## Panto (8. Juni 2011)

das ist doch kein controller, eher ein totschläger  ne mit so nem klobigen teil könnt ich nie und nimmer zocken. außerdem soll die grafik auf xbox 360 niveau liegen. kack-controller und kack-grafik. wer kauft sich den müll? total sinnlos die konsole nach dem jetzigen stand. vielleicht lüften sie ja noch ein geheimnis und überraschen alle. also das kanns ja nicht sein.


----------



## Rollora (8. Juni 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> mmh weiß nicht so wirklich was ich davon halten soll... Ich hätte kein bock so ein klobiges Teil in der Hand zuhalten.
> Das mit dem Inventar auf dem Controller würde mich glaube ich mehr verwirren/ablenken, auf den Bildschirm gucken, auf den COntroller gucken.... nee das hat nichts
> 
> Und zeig mir mal bitte einen der SO auf einer Konsole zeichnen kann


wie schon bei Nintendo DS muss das Zeichnen nur ausreichnen, um den Umriss eines Pferds (Hundes etc) nachzuzeichnen...


----------



## The_Checker (8. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde das neue Controler-Tablet-Gamepad eigentlich nicht schlecht.
Da kommen sicherlich einige coole Anwendungen für raus. Allerdings könnten
die das Teil auf die Größe eines DS shrinken!!!


----------



## Dr. Kucho (8. Juni 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Eher weniger, zum Innenleben ist schon einiges durchgesickert, siehe z.B. hier. Wenn man dem Glauben schenken kann, wird das Teil bombastisch einschlagen.. wie's dann wohl mit der Wärmeentwicklung aussieht?  Spiegeleimaker to go.


 
Eine 32nm GPU? Das wäre echt der Knüller. Damit wäre der Grafikchip im neuen Nintendo eine ganze Fertigungstufe kleiner als aktuelle Chips für den PC (40nm) und die Wärmeentwicklung wäre vermutlich nicht wirklich der Rede wert. Die Single-Precision Rechenleistung dieses Chips würde laut dieser Folie zwischen GTX480 und GTX580 liegen. Eine Quad-Core PowerPC CPU mit 3,5Ghz ist aber auch echt heftig und deutlich über dem, was zurzeit in vielen Gaming-PCs steckt. Dürfte etwas unter dem Niveau eines freigeschalteten IBM-Cells (PS3 Cell ist "beschnitten") liegen was SP betrifft, ab deutlich darüber was DP angeht. Zum Ram brauch man nicht wirklich viel sagen: Die Wii U hätte damit zwei mal soviel Arbeitsspeicher und vier mal soviel Grafikspeicher wie die PS3. 1080p mit vernünftiger Kantenglättung und anisotroper Filterung wäre damit sicher kein Problem.

Für meinen Geschmack klingen die Daten ein wenig zu schön um wahr zu sein, andererseits aber auch wieder sinnvoll, wenn man bedenkt, dass Nintendo den Core-Gaming Markt über viele Jahre abdecken möchte. Sollten sich diese Specs bewahreiten, dann wird die Wii U ein echtes Grafikmonster. Bis aber nix offizielles von Nintendo kommt, heißt es erstmal abwarten.




Panto schrieb:


> das ist doch kein controller, eher ein totschläger   ne mit so nem klobigen teil könnt ich nie und nimmer zocken.  *außerdem soll die grafik auf xbox 360 niveau liegen*. kack-controller und  kack-grafik. wer kauft sich den müll? total sinnlos die konsole nach  dem jetzigen stand. vielleicht lüften sie ja noch ein geheimnis und  überraschen alle. also das kanns ja nicht sein.



Nintendo hat doch schon längst bekannt gegeben, dass es sich bei den Gameplayszenen zu den 3rd-Party Games um X-Box und PS3 Szenen handelt. Die "echte" Wii U Grafik wird nur in den Grafikdemos  zu sehen sein.


----------



## saarlandurpils (8. Juni 2011)

Hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an was da in dem weißen Kasten drin sein soll, aber leider anscheinend keine Directx11 Hardware...
Für ne next-gen der 2.Generation würd ich mir das schon wünschen...und hoffentlich stimmt das mit dem bluray Laufwerk...
Weiß jemand wann die Eckdaten denn offiziell vorgestellt werden, damit man mal Klarheit hat was drin steckt? 1GB VRAM sind ja mal nit schlecht für ne Konsole...
Das mit dem großen Controller mit Tochscreen ist mal wirklich wieder was neues, wie man es von Nintendo gewohnt ist, ich finde sie sind sehr innovativ, bleibt abzuwarten ob das ding auch gut einzusetzen ist und ob es nit zu globig in der Hand liegt...


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

Naja, immerhin DX10.1 scheint sicher. Was ja gegenüber den derzeitigen DX9 Konsolen ein gewaltiger Vorteil wäre. Damit könnte DX9 endgültig aussterben, und alle Spiele nur noch in DX 10, 10.1 und 11 erscheinen.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (8. Juni 2011)

Wie oft soll man es denn eigentlich noch wiederholen?

Konsolen verwenden KEIN DirectX! X-Box360 und PlayStation3 verwenden kein DX9 und die Wii U wird kein DX10.1 verwenden. DirectX ist eine reine Windows Angelegenheit. Die PlayStation3 hat schon "DX11-Features" wie Tesselation genutzt, bevor Windows 7 überhaupt auf dem Markt war. DirectX beschränkt sich nur auf PCs und ist für Konsolen absolut bedeutungslos. Wenn auf dem Datenblatt steht, dass ein RV770 zum Einsatz kommt, dann kann man diesen nicht einfach mit dem Chip auf einer HD 4870 vergleichen. Wir sprechen hier über stark modifizierte Spezialanfertigungen.


----------



## S4rg333 (8. Juni 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich da eher, wieviel Geld zum Teufel kostet so ein "Controller"?
> Hört sich ansonsten ganz schick an, vllt ein Nachfolger meines uralten Gamecubes, obwohl ich fast ausschließlich Pc spiele, aber Mario und Co kann keiner widerstehen.


 

Genau das war auch meine erste Überlegung. Denke mal mit der gebotenen Technik wird ein Controller gut und gerne 80-100 Euro kosten. Das ist ja ein halber Gameboy


----------



## Snake7 (8. Juni 2011)

WOW - jetzt schon ne Konsole die 1080P schafft - Begesiterung.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (8. Juni 2011)

Snake7 schrieb:


> WOW - jetzt schon ne Konsole die 1080P schafft - Begesiterung.



Frag dich lieber mal, wieviele Gamer vor 6 Jahren schon einen 1080p Ferneseher ihr eigen nennen konnten. Mehr als HD-Ready konnten/wollten sich die meisten damals nicht leisten.


----------



## alm0st (8. Juni 2011)

Schaut gut aus und hoffen wir mal das Nintendo tatsächlich so viel Power in ihre neue Konsole stecken


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Juni 2011)

Panto schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem soll die grafik auf xbox 360 niveau liegen. kack-controller und kack-grafik. wer kauft sich den müll? total sinnlos die konsole nach dem jetzigen stand. vielleicht lüften sie ja noch ein geheimnis und überraschen alle. also das kanns ja nicht sein.


Das weißt Du ja auch weil ....


----------



## saarlandurpils (8. Juni 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Wie oft soll man es denn eigentlich noch wiederholen?
> ... Wenn auf dem Datenblatt steht, dass ein RV770 zum Einsatz kommt, dann kann man diesen nicht einfach mit dem Chip auf einer HD 4870 vergleichen. Wir sprechen hier über stark modifizierte Spezialanfertigungen.


 
Soll dass heissen dass dieser Chip so modifiziert sein soll, dass er z.B. Features kann, welcher ein Chip in einer 4000er Radeon serie nicht kann? Wäre das nicht ein großer aufwand? Z.B. Tesselation oder ähnliches? Würd man denn da nicht lieber einen morderneren chip nehmen, der das schon kann?


----------



## Dr. Kucho (8. Juni 2011)

saarlandurpils schrieb:


> Soll dass heissen dass dieser Chip so modifiziert sein soll, dass er z.B. Features kann, welcher ein Chip in einer 4000er Radeon serie nicht kann? Wäre das nicht ein großer aufwand? Z.B. Tesselation oder ähnliches? Würd man denn da nicht lieber einen morderneren chip nehmen, der das schon kann?



Die X-Box 360 verwendet einen Grafikchip (Xenos), der auf AMDs R520 Architektur basiert, welche zB in einer Radeon X1950 zum Einsatz kommt. Damit ist der Chip theoretisch DX9 fähig und verfügt über alle weiteren Features, die auch auf einer X1950 zu finden sind. Allerdings ist dieser Chip für den Einsatz in der Konsole stark modifiziert worden. Er verfügt über eine Tesselation-Einheit und nutzt erstmals "Unified Shaders", ein Design, das sich später in anderen AMD Chips auch für den Gebrauch am PC wiederfindet. Trotz der R520 als Basis, hatte die Xenos GPU also schon Modifikationen, die erst in späteren GPU-Architekturen (R600) für den PC zum Einsatz kamen. Er war seiner Zeit also deutlich vorraus. Ausserdem diente diese GPU gleichzeitig auch als Northbridge der X-Box. Es ist also wirklich schwierig, den AMD Xenos und die Radeon X1950 zu vergleichen, obwohl beide als R520 Chips gelten.

Bei der GPU der Wii U wird das nicht anders sein. Was genau für Modifikationen vorgenommen wurden, kann jetzt noch keiner sagen. Aber es ist durchaus möglich, dass Architekturdesigns verwendet werden, die man als PC-Gamer erst mit einer HD 7870 oder HD 8870 zu Gesicht bekommt. Ob das so ein großer Aufwand für AMD ist, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings kriegen die dafür ja auch nen großen Sack voll Geld...


----------



## Poempel (8. Juni 2011)

ich frag mich wie oft man dann so einen controller aufladen muss...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (8. Juni 2011)

Poempel schrieb:


> ich frag mich wie oft man dann so einen controller aufladen muss...


 
Wenn er ähnlich hochwertig ist wie der PS3 Controller, dann ist das gar kein Problem. Den kann man nämlich gefühlt 24/7 nutzen und muss ihn dann einmal kurz 1-2 aufladen (bzw mit Kabel spielen) und er ist wieder voll. Ein sehr hochwertiges Gerät.


----------



## Poempel (8. Juni 2011)

ja aber wenn das display auf dem wii u controller dann vllt auch noch ständig an ist könnte das schon nervig werden denke ich


----------



## Dr. Kucho (8. Juni 2011)

Poempel schrieb:


> ja aber wenn das display auf dem wii u controller dann vllt auch noch ständig an ist könnte das schon nervig werden denke ich



Jo aber ich denke da wird die 6 Jahre jüngere Akkutechnik dagegenwirken.


----------



## Poempel (8. Juni 2011)

hat sich denn in der akkutechnik wirklich so viel entwickelt? 

naja wie auch immer wird sowieso nich gekauft weil ich dem pc treu bleibe


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

Smartphones, die ja noch DEUTLICH mehr machen als dieser Controller halten ja auch tagelang, wo ist also dein Problem?


----------



## Poempel (8. Juni 2011)

ja aber smartphones haben ja kein 6" display und wenn man mit einem smartphone viel macht (kann mich jetz nur auf galaxy s und htc desire hd beziehen) ist man froh wenn man einen tag hinkommt.

naja wiederum ist das ding ja klobig genug um nen ordentlichen akku reinzubauen. kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen dass das ding einigermaßen gut in der hand liegt


----------



## Dr. Kucho (8. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Smartphones, die ja noch DEUTLICH mehr machen als dieser Controller halten ja auch tagelang, wo ist also dein Problem?


 
Die spielen aber auch preislich in einer ganz anderen Liga. €500 pro Controler wäre schon richtig fies...  Aber im Prinzip hast du vollkommen recht.


----------



## Poempel (8. Juni 2011)

M4gic schrieb:


> Meine PS3 werd ich dann wohl verbrennen


 
hab ne bessere idee: Will it blend?


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Juni 2011)

Ich frag mich wann die ersten PC Treiber für den Controller kommen


----------



## saarlandurpils (8. Juni 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Die X-Box 360 verwendet einen Grafikchip (Xenos), der auf AMDs R520 Architektur basiert, welche zB in einer Radeon X1950 zum Einsatz kommt. Damit ist der Chip theoretisch DX9 fähig und verfügt über alle weiteren Features, die auch auf einer X1950 zu finden sind. Allerdings ist dieser Chip für den Einsatz in der Konsole stark modifiziert worden. Er verfügt über eine Tesselation-Einheit und nutzt erstmals "Unified Shaders", ein Design, das sich später in anderen AMD Chips auch für den Gebrauch am PC wiederfindet. Trotz der R520 als Basis, hatte die Xenos GPU also schon Modifikationen, die erst in späteren GPU-Architekturen (R600) für den PC zum Einsatz kamen. Er war seiner Zeit also deutlich vorraus. Ausserdem diente diese GPU gleichzeitig auch als Northbridge der X-Box. Es ist also wirklich schwierig, den AMD Xenos und die Radeon X1950 zu vergleichen, obwohl beide als R520 Chips gelten.
> 
> Bei der GPU der Wii U wird das nicht anders sein. Was genau für Modifikationen vorgenommen wurden, kann jetzt noch keiner sagen. Aber es ist durchaus möglich, dass Architekturdesigns verwendet werden, die man als PC-Gamer erst mit einer HD 7870 oder HD 8870 zu Gesicht bekommt. Ob das so ein großer Aufwand für AMD ist, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings kriegen die dafür ja auch nen großen Sack voll Geld...


 
Danke fürs gute Erklären, ich frag mich nur warum die denn trotzdem nicht nen neueren chip benutzen, beispielsweise Barts oder so, der ist doch besonders stromsparend/effektiv...
Aber vielleicht haben die schon Funktionen, die die Wii nit braucht und sind deshalb unnötig komplex an stellen, die für die Wii nicht interessant sind...Vielleicht eignet sich dier RV 7xx besser zur Modifikation.... mal abwarten... wenn die Leistung stimmt und die Grafik besser ist, als das was die xbox 360 abliefert, bin ich mal froh, eventuell kommt dann durch Zugzwang die xbox 720 früher raus und die Grafik der Spiele steigt dann insgesamt endlich wieder an...


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

Ich denke die neuen BartsXT kosten einfach wesentlich mehr


----------



## Dr. Kucho (8. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht ist sogar ein Chip drin der auf AMDs aktueller Northern Island Architektur basiert. Wir haben ja keine Ahnung wie die Hardware im Detail aussieht und diskutieren über Infos, die auch vorne und hinten falsch sein könnten.


----------



## Amigo (8. Juni 2011)

Was sicher ist, die Wii U wird rocken! Sehr geil die Screens und Techdemo bisher... 

Das Konzept mit dem Display im Controller find ich super... mal sehen was da noch so alles kommt...


----------



## Quake2008 (9. Juni 2011)

saarlandurpils schrieb:


> Danke fürs gute Erklären, ich frag mich nur warum die denn trotzdem nicht nen neueren chip benutzen, beispielsweise Barts oder so, der ist doch besonders stromsparend/effektiv...
> Aber vielleicht haben die schon Funktionen, die die Wii nit braucht und sind deshalb unnötig komplex an stellen, die für die Wii nicht interessant sind...Vielleicht eignet sich dier RV 7xx besser zur Modifikation.... mal abwarten... wenn die Leistung stimmt und die Grafik besser ist, als das was die xbox 360 abliefert, bin ich mal froh, eventuell kommt dann durch Zugzwang die xbox 720 früher raus und die Grafik der Spiele steigt dann insgesamt endlich wieder an...


 

Also der xbox 360 Gpu = ShaderEinheiten =   48 Shadercluster ?  Streamprozessoren =  240  TMU´s = ?  TAU´s ?   max 512mb ddr 3

Wii U           R770 Gpu = ShaderEinheiten = 160 Shadercluster 10 Streamprozessoren = 800  TMU´s = 40 TAU´s 40 max 1gb Gddr5 vram + 512mb XDR2 

Ps3              Geforce 7 = ShaderEinheiten = 48 Pixelshader 8 Vertexshader TMU´s = 24  256mb Gddr3 vram + 256mb xdr  

Also von der Hardware sollte die Wii U deutlich mehr leisten als die 360 und Ps3.


----------



## Danman87 (9. Juni 2011)

Hier nochmal die extended japanese garden techdemo, leider offscreen.

YouTube - ‪Wii U Japanese Garden Tech Demo‬‏

Ich denke der Teufel liegt in den Details. Beim genaueren hinsehen erkennt man SEHR hoch aufgelöste Schatten, Global Illumination (auf die indirekte beleuchtung des Vogels von unten achten), Subsurface Scattering (Fische) und sogar Fluid Effects bei den Wasserperlen (!?). Und das alles bei einer 1080p Auflösung. Also vom typischen XBox360 Grafikniveau ist das hier sehr weit entfernt. 

Naja, ich denke dass die Crossplatform Titel auf dieser Konsole die selben Probleme wie PC ports haben werden, nämlich die Limitierungen der X360, bzw. der PS3. Allerdings kauft man eine Nintendo Konsole ja eh wegen den First Party Titeln.


----------

